# Salsa Fargo



## edsterra (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'm 6'4" 280 (this morning, down from 310 last Fall). Cross County Skiing was very helpful in the weight loss over the winter, but with the snow leaving for the next nine months or so, I've decided to return to bicycling for my warmer weather outdoor adventuring. Currently my only bike is a SuperGo Access Comp circa 1988, which was a fairly decent mountain bike in its day, but not so hot on dirt roads and gravel. 

I've been eyeing the Salsa Fargo and wanted to know if anyone has experience and/or options about this bike? In particular, I see that the new model is tuned to allow an 80MM front suspension. Is is something I should consider right off the bat?

I don't see myself ever being a 'gonzo' trail rider, but would like to explore easier trails. For my day to day exercise fairly quiet dirt and gravel road abound in my area (SE Michigan) as well as paved bike paths and some rails to trails stuff. I'm not that interested in riding in traffic any more than I have to, so am not considering setting up for regular road riding.

Any other suggestions would be most welcome. My plan is to get one good modern bike and ride the heck out of it this season letting that experience be my guide ongoing. Obviously I'm attracted to the Swiss Army Knife aspect of the Fargo, plus it seems like a keeper no matter where my bicycling interests might ultimately go.

I used to bike a lot when I lived in California, but haven't been seriously on a bike for over a decade.

Thanks


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

No experience with it, just a serious lust for one. The Fargo is appealing as a well thought out do many things bike to me. IMHO, you could do far worse for picks for a new ride.


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

I'm 6' 7", 235 (after a long MN winter) - here are some pics and info on mine...

What I like about the Fargo is the tall front end. I get the most comfortable riding position when the handlebars are near the same height as the saddle, and I find a lot of mass produced XL-sized bikes simply aren't tall enough in front. Unfortunately Salsa doesn't make the XXL anymore, but there wasn't a big difference between the XL and XXL so it shouldn't be an issue.

I have the original Fargo and I believe the head tube is too long for any suspension forks. The new 2011 Fargo is designed to fit a 80mm suspension fork - it has a shorter head tube, but a longer fork.

The Fargo is an *absolutely fantastic* bike for gravel/dirt roads, paved trails, and rails-to-trails.

That's exactly what I built this for:









The front tire in the above pic is a 700x50 Big Apple, and since this pic was taken I've added another one on the rear wheel.

.

And this is for the local singletrack: :thumbsup: 









.


----------



## edsterra (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool! Those are two different bikes?

Turns out that Salsa under produced Fargos this year and my LBS, after talking directly to Salsa,found that it would be June/July until they were back in stock. Hearing that, I jumped online, and found that Universal Cycles hand one (and only one) XL left in stock which I grabbed. It's on a UPS truck heading my way as I type. It does sound like the Fargo is the right bike for me, so by next weekend, I should be riding.

BTW- I assume you've seen Salsa's new dedicated snowbike?


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like my Fargo set up for rails to trails.

Here is a link to the Salsa Fargo thread with over 1,400 posts:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=467422


----------



## edsterra (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks,

I did get the Fargo although the weather been such that I've only gotten to ride it a couple of times. One thing I'd mention, the XL frame is really big, I have minimal standover, less than an inch. In the past, finding a frame that was big enough was the problem. This isn't a problem on dirt and gravel, and probably not on easy trails, but I'd hate to think of what would happen if I had to bail on something steep.  Most likely I'll leave the trails to my trail bike :thumbsup:

That said, I really like it.


----------

